# Run FreeBSD on Huawei Matebook13 with AMD chipset



## RH. (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi, Anybody tried to run FreeBSD on Huawei Matebook13 which use AMD Ryzen 4800-h processor ? Would you like to share your experience ?


----------



## aponomarenko (Dec 23, 2020)

No Matebook13 in the DB yet, but we have probes of such chipset on FreeBSD: https://bsd-hardware.info/?id=cpu:amd-23-96-1-ryzen-7-4800h-with-radeon-graphics

Eluktronics THINN-15 and OMEN Laptop 15-en0xxx


----------

